# Great female singers of the future



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Constanza Maria Giuseppina Fanfarona Vittoria Floria seconda d'Lampadario
(9 october 2017 - 31 september 2047)*


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have one coming; not my next incarnation - that will probably be as a tsetse fly - but the 3rd or 4th. Contralto, lowest register similar to that of Ferrier. The marketing challenge of Roman nose and prominent ears will be overcome.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

I know this topic was in jest, but I recently stumbled across some videos of a young Georgian soprano who I was impressed with given her relative youth by the name of Marika Machitidze





Audio quality is problematic but I still found her performance lovely





Nice performance bar the notably flat final Eb (it's an Eb she's going for right? I don't have perfect pitch so I could well be wrong).
Almaviva, this video in particular you may find interesting due to Ms. Machitidze's abundant ... assets. :devil:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have the time to listen to her now, but from the still picture of the second video, she doesn't look that young to me.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Well young, in regards to an opera singer, is a relative thing; some leave the conservatory at 22, some at 25-26ish. I can't find a birthdate for her but it looks like she was at a Conservatory as recently as 2008


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Well young, in regards to an opera singer, is a relative thing; some leave the conservatory at 22, some at 25-26ish. I can't find a birthdate for her but it looks like she was at a Conservatory as recently as 2008


In other words, she is a current singer, not a future one.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Leave the conservatory at 25, hmmm, the education system needs improvement so the fresh virgins could appear on stage as well.


----------

